# Blad spot and swollen abdomen



## fustercluckfarm (Feb 10, 2013)

Our 10-month old buff Orpington Ethel has a bald spot and sore on a bloated backside. She is acting normal, hanging with the flock and eating, but hasn't laid an egg for two days. We gave her a sitz bath thinking she was egg bound but I'm not sure that is it. She ate some yogurt after the bath and we have her quarantined inside. The photo shows her bald spot and sore after the bath so it is very red but before the bath it was normal skin toned but swollen. Thanks in advance for any thoughts you may have.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not sure but I'd bring her to the Vet if you can. I really hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Prolly from a Roo grabbing her head feather to mate. Take the Roo away for s bit and let her heal up. May need more hens in the long run.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

The bald spot isn't on the hen's head, it's around her vent, and swollen abdomen. There are broken feathers, so she has been pecking there. Dust her for mites in the area and under her wings well and see how she does. How is her weight?


----------



## fustercluckfarm (Feb 10, 2013)

Her weight is fine and she is still eating well. I cleaned the coop and dusted with DE, which I also added to the dust bath. I covered the wound with peck no more. Should I get more DE and dust the flock?


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I would check your other chickens to see if you can spot any mites. I would suggest dusting them and putting vaseline on their legs.


----------

